# IS IT JUST ME OR....



## harnz (Sep 22, 2009)

hi all im new to the forum. just wonderin if you guys can leave posts in the for sale section as i dont seem to be able to :x

harnz 8)


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

PM the seller


----------



## harnz (Sep 22, 2009)

hav done mate thanks for ur feedback


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You can only leave new posts in the for sale section you cannot reply to a post


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You can only leave new posts in the for sale section you cannot reply to a post


Stupid rule IMO.

Most people don't bother marking items as sold and don't get back to you via PM.

I'm still waiting for the 3 bar grill I bought 3 weeks ago.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

KentishTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > You can only leave new posts in the for sale section you cannot reply to a post
> ...


Yep I liked it better he old way


----------



## harnz (Sep 22, 2009)

yep doesn't seem that when you pm ppl the respond that quickly im also after a 3 bar grill but it looks lyk im gona have to get it from this link at this rate http://www.thettshop.com/oem.asp?cat=20 ... uct=901118


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


 Or HER own way Andy :lol: But I agree the old way was better.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


It's true that some posts got into chat & banter but not that many and those could have been deleted - I guess it needs no moderation this way :wink:

There's one ad there for a 3 bar grill and the advertiser says to only reply on his post and don't PM - could be a tricky sale!


----------



## harnz (Sep 22, 2009)

thats the guy iv pm'D twice but no reply and you cant leave posted so i cant do anytink :x


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There is enough about this in the "Site News" section already people.


----------

